# Suggested Fishfinder combo for Bow and Operator



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Trying to figure out the best setup for a bow and operator fishfinder combo for spring. Is it good to use the same unit/model for both areas, should the bow unit have different capablities than the operator unit, etc... I'm new to this, so lots of questions. Majority of time will be on inland lakes and I do have a bow trolling motor.

Thanks


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

If you want side imaging it's best to have for console because you need to be moving for it to work. Sonar with gps on your bow is sufficient but you could also get down imaging for that unit to really get a good look at cover/structure. I have HB 899ci on console and 859di on bow that are linked so when I mark a location using side imaging that point shows up on the bow unit.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice...just out of curiosity does anyone use their flasher that they bought for ice fishing on their boat? I have an FL-8 and was reading about the other transducers that can be attached to the electric trolling motor. It sounds great to be able to use that equipment throughout the year, just not sure how well it would work on the boat. 

Any thoughts????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Vex will drive you nuts when operated in waves. Bottom bounces along with any marks.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

That would drive you nuts. Good call...that has put that thought to bed.

Thanks


----------

